
A curated list of movies every hacker and cyberpunk must watch - sdomino
https://github.com/k4m4/movies-for-hackers
======
pieterr
I missed one of my favorites: Office Space.

[http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/](http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/)

